# Mountainbike Niner One 29 Zoll,29er,Rohloff, Grösse XL



## Lascon (7. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130429284066&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

